# Anybody ride a Merlin Fortius?



## JohnGalt

I'm looking at buying a Fortius frame (2004) almost identical in geometry to my '04 Zurich so I am pretty sure it will fit. Was wondering if some can comment on the ride? Am looking for primarily comfort/smoothness as I mostly do long rides/centuries, etc. but should be stiff enough to climb/accelerate well. How would you compare the ride to steel? I tried doing a search but the search function isn't working. None of the bike shops in my area have this model. From what I can determine, the geometry is pretty much the same as the Magia? Any comments welcome.


----------



## ibhim

I have only test ridden the Fortius as I was looking for an Agilis. Geometry measurements are EXACTLY the same. Differences between the bikes - Fortius has a more traditional headset vs. the integrated in the Agilis. Also, I don't believe the Fortius had the beefier rear triangle with 1" chainstay, keeping the 7/8", but I could be wrong.

While it was the "low price leader" with an Ultegra 9 model around $3000, Merlin discontinued the Fortius in 05. You can still access the 04 web site from the 05 site where it gives the specs/components/geometry on each bike.

Here is the 04 from the Agilis link. Fortius is at the lower part of the page. http://www.merlinbike.com/bikes/agilis.aspx

With the current sale, may want to consider the 05 Agilis

Agilis with Shimano Ultegra 10 Sale $3,652 MSRP $4,360 Savings $708


----------



## groundzero

i test rode one when shopping for bikes. the other bikes i tested at the same time were: GURU steel, Trek 5200, and Litespeed Siena. the steel rode the smoothest but felt slow. the Merlin rode great but i just didnt like the fact that the Ti was painted. the trek was fast but didn't have the feel of the Ti that I liked, sort of muted. the siena with it's carbon rear stays had a stiffer ride than the full Ti bikes yet still a great feel. I ended up with the Siena. The Merlin was the bike I wanted until I rode the Siena. You should be happy with full Ti for those long rides. Hope this helps.


----------



## jacob frei

*Merlin Titanium Bicycle*



JohnGalt said:


> I'm looking at buying a Fortius frame (2004) almost identical in geometry to my '04 Zurich so I am pretty sure it will fit. Was wondering if some can comment on the ride? Am looking for primarily comfort/smoothness as I mostly do long rides/centuries, etc. but should be stiff enough to climb/accelerate well. How would you compare the ride to steel? I tried doing a search but the search function isn't working. None of the bike shops in my area have this model. From what I can determine, the geometry is pretty much the same as the Magia? Any comments welcome.


i have the merlin fortius that you might be looking for. my email is [email protected] email me for pics and details. i am looking to sell it because i need the extra cash. im selling it for 3,000 i said 2500 but that is a mistake!


----------



## JohnGalt

*Sorry-You're a little late*

Bought one two years ago (got a great deal on a brand new frame w/full warranty) and love it. Wouldnt trade it for anything (except maybe an Agilis).


----------



## jacob frei

*Merlin Titanium Bicycle*

well if you know any one that would like a merlin titanium fortius i have awsome one that i have barely used and it is in excelent shape! i am selling it for 3,000 and it is on the classifieds on roadbikereview.com thanks for responding 

jacob frei
[email protected]


----------

